# OOC - Hands of Fate [CALLING Temujin]



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

Currently, I am playing in a few games here on the boards. I have not been playing long, but I would like to try running a game and see how it goes. It's a campaign I made up, set in the basic D&D world of Greyhawk, or actully in an alternate universe, to where the races and gods/deity's are prettu much the same, but with the common callendar of sunday through saturday, and so forth. I never really got into the whole callendar system, so this is one house rule I go by.

It will be a starting campaign with level 1 characters, anything from the 3.5 PHB. I own the 3.5 PHB, DM Guide, Monster's Manual, Arm's & Equipment Guide, and the Traps & Treachery book. That's pretty much what I am going by, so be warned. It's a heroic campaign, and here's the intro...

*Hands of Fate*​ 

*Intro*​ 


*The current times have been quiet for the most part. It has been a long time since the name of Maximo Stonefist had been heard, other than wild stories of adventures and monsters. He has long since given up the brave life of adventuring and has been rumored to be living in a city by the name of Springside. Springside is a city that dwells in a lower valley beneath some mountains. It has always been a nice town, with the occasional chance for adventure popping up here and there. Many adventurers have made it their goal to make it to Springside, meet with Maximo, and learn all that they can from him. His teachings have been known to prove many adventurers as heroes in their own right. This is your destiny and your first decision is to make it to Springside. *



*The roads in this country used to be numerous, with merchant caravans wandering around, from town to town. Unfortunately, Springside is somewhat cut off from most of the other routes, due to the mountains that guard it’s eastern and northern sides. The rest of the countryside is dense forest. Small rivers and creeks are sparse, and many wild animals roam the forest. The western edge of Springside is where the main road meets its gates. The roads frequently held many people traveling to this town for various supplies, aid for nearby villages, or the wandering adventurer looking for a quest to fulfill. It is a dirt road, with no cobblestones. Wagon tracks are very rare now these days, as times have changed. The southern edge of town opens into the large Valley of Draken. The valley is not desolate, and there are patches of hills, small groves of trees, and many scattered rock patterns. The mountains continue to border this valley to the east and dark skies have always clouded the upper region of the mountains. Blacktongue Mountain is the famous mountain that usually frequents most stories of Maximo. His greatest adventure was assisting in the slaying of a great dragon that loomed over the valley many years ago. The valley was in dire need of saving, and he, along with a group of able-bodied souls, set out and destroyed the dragon. Since then, the valley has had peace, or so it would seem. You can make your way to town via this valley, but it is usually deemed as a secondary route. You have each been sought out from your home and received a letter from Maximo Stonefist. *



*Each of your characters suddenly is approached by a hooded figure. It is small, a little over 3 feet high, but obviously not a child. He asks your names, and when you respond, he sighs. It appears that he has been traveling for some time to reach you. He takes out a parchment, and proceeds to mark on it. He then reaches into his cloak, and hands you a sealed envelope. Two large initials of MS mark the seal. Upon opening the envelope, you notice that the hooded figure has disappeared. You frantically search the area, but he is nowhere to be found. Upon opening the envelope, a small card falls out. It is dark red, with the only the number (each character has a certain number) on it. (Detect Magic to check cards) The accompanying letter reads as follows: *

*"Dear (insert name here), *

*You may or may not know of who I am, so I will begin with an introduction. My name is Maximo Stonefist. I am the current master of the Academy of Stone, in the city of Springside. I am a teacher of sorts, dealing with the training of mind and body for quests of great note. I cannot reveal as to how your name is on this list or why you have received this letter, other than it is a matter of great secrecy that can only be revealed in person. I am requesting an audience with you, and if that goes well, you will begin your studies immediately. Please make your way to the city of Springside by sundown of the next new moon. Please do not discuss this matter with anyone. Please bring the enclosed card to my training grounds for further information. *

*Regards,*

*Maximo Stonefist - Master Teacher"*

*You now have a few days to make your way to this city and meet this Maximo Stonefist. The adventure will start once you decide to accept the offer and head to Stonefist. We will begin at the city gates, where you will meet. The meeting will commence on the road, as you see the city gates. Whoever approaches first, is greeted by the hooded figure again, as he has been waiting. He stops you and only asks that you be patient. Once I get your characters info, I will continue with who meets with the hooded figure first. Then the adventure will begin.*

*Any interest? I am willing to play with newbies, but some guidance may be needed if I have a question or two. I tried this campaign out with my gaming group, and they seem to take to it with great interest. Believe me, you will surely not be dissapointed. Warning, they seem to think I have some creative lab set up with monsters and traps and vile things waiting for their characters. *

*I would like to limit the field to 6 characters, with a few alternates, as I have found that in the games I play, alternates are always in need.*

*Thanks,*
*Fangor*


*Current players:*
*Lefferts - Nedander - Male Human Bard
*
*Krug - Nyela Lintra - Female Halfling Rogue*
*Gomez - Gray Sparrow - Female Half-Elf Monk*
*Drakknyte - Kevin Hill - Male Human Fighter*
*D'Amico Vega - Darius Anglides - Male Human Sorceror*

Students:
*Hesseroph - Ghid "Mule" Coldstream - Male Human Cleric*
*WYSIWYG - Jean Ash - Male Elven Fighter*
*Temujin - Mugen Sho - Male Human Monk*


----------



## Awakened (Jun 19, 2004)

Alright! Someone with a new 3.5 game! I'm definitely interested, and I'll play virtually any class, although I'm partial to bards, clerics, druids, psions and necromancers. If you need to know about my experience, I've played D&D for 5 years now, have DM'd all 5, and am currently active in Imerak's d20 Modern Campaign "Silver Bullets."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

Awakened said:
			
		

> Alright! Someone with a new 3.5 game! I'm definitely interested, and I'll play virtually any class, although I'm partial to bards, clerics, druids, psions and necromancers. If you need to know about my experience, I've played D&D for 5 years now, have DM'd all 5, and am currently active in Imerak's d20 Modern Campaign "Silver Bullets."



Well, as the first player, go ahead and begin creating your character.  I would allow bard, cleric, druids, and necro's, but I do not have the books on Psions, so that would not be advisable.  Use a 32 Point Buy method, and start at level one.  

For starting gold, use the following:
Barbarians and  Bards - 130gp
Clerics and Rogues - 162gp
Druids - 65gp
Fighters, Paladins and Rangers - 195gp
Monks - 16gp
Wizards and Sorcerors - 97gp

Remember, these are starting adventurers, and your items bought should reflect inheritance, or whatever.  Please give an ideal character, with some background.  All players can make up their own cities/towns whatever.  None can come from Springside.  

Thanks,
Fangor


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm interested. I'm willing to play just about any class
except cleric (got a couple of those already).

I like the way you wrote the intro. I have had a couple campaigns
start this way that I enjoyed.

Lefferts


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> I'm interested. I'm willing to play just about any class
> except cleric (got a couple of those already).
> 
> I like the way you wrote the intro. I have had a couple campaigns
> ...



Lefferts,

Go ahead and begin creating your character.  Anything is open right now, as there are currently only yourself and another signed up.  Instructions are above, and if you have further questions, please ask.  Once I receieve all the players entries, I will rename the thread as the Out of Character Thread and start up the Rogue Gallery for you to post your characters for approval.  Thanks for the compliment on the intro.

Fangor


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm thinking a sorceror, unless someone comes along
that really wants to play a magic-user.

Lefferts


----------



## Krug (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm interested... a female halfling rogue perhaps?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> I'm interested... a female halfling rogue perhaps?



Krug will make the players up to 3 now.  Waiting on 3 more players, and some alternates, just in case.  Female Halfling Rogue is a good choice.  Start up the character and background and let me know when you have it finished.  I will start up the Rogue Gallery once the characters are finished.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, I would like to get into this game too! Don't know what class or race yet but give me a few hours and I will come up with something.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Hey, I would like to get into this game too! Don't know what class or race yet but give me a few hours and I will come up with something.



Welcome aboard Gomez.  Now only 2 more players needed.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 19, 2004)

I'll join. I'm new to D&D but not to PbP. But I do have a good understanding of the system.

For a character I'm thinking of an agile fighter. Dodge, weapon finesse, fights with a rapier, that sort of stuff.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> I'll join. I'm new to D&D but not to PbP. But I do have a good understanding of the system.
> 
> For a character I'm thinking of an agile fighter. Dodge, weapon finesse, fights with a rapier, that sort of stuff.



That makes 5.  I am leaving the last spot open for someone that has not had time to reply.  I will take 2 more people at least, as alternates, and if he/she doesn't respond to another post, then the first alternate would be in.  

Go ahead and start creating the characters, and the Rogue's Gallery has been initiated.  Drakknyte32, a fighter would be a welcome addition, as the others have shown interest in a rogue, a wizard and a bard or cleric.  The first post on this thread has the link for the Rogue's Gallery entry.  I am hoping to start this campaign when all characters are up and approved.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, I'd enjoy joining this group (partly because I'm Awakened's brother), and also because it's my first online D&D experience. Pretty hefty point-by...just the way I like it.
I'd really like to play a sorcerer and multi-class in the prestige class "Gold" Dragon Disciple (in DMs guide). Also, Lefferts, it can never hurt to have a few more spellcasters, so you could also play a magic-user. If you only want 1 arcane-user, that's fine, I can just play a Human Paladin or Cleric.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

D'Amico Vega said:
			
		

> Hey, I'd enjoy joining this group (partly because I'm Awakened's brother), and also because it's my first online D&D experience. Pretty hefty point-by...just the way I like it.
> I like to play a human paladin, or cleric, or possibly a monk, I could also play a half-orc barbarian, so the options aren't very slim..., if I'm allowed in, you guys can choose what is best to fit into the group.



Ah, brothers!  That's a nice twist!  Well, let's see.  We have a rogue, fighter, sorcerer, and a possible bard or cleric or druid.  I say you are in, and in regards to the 'hefty' point buy....you'll need it!  It's a tough campaign, but one that I am sure will have you greatly interested!  That pretty much fills up the slots.  I am waiting to confirm your entry, as there was one person wanting to play, but I have not heard from him.  If he responds tomorrow, then he will have first dibs on the last spot.  Don't worry, you will have first alternate, and if he doesn't respond by tomorrow, then the spot is yours.  I would go ahead and get a character done, just in case, and I can work you into the game easily.

Again, welcome!


----------



## Awakened (Jun 19, 2004)

I believe some healing magix* are needed, so I'll be your cleric.

*Sorry, but the letter x just screamed to me there.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 19, 2004)

Alright I posted my character up in the RG. I decided to give him a spiked chain instead of a rapier because, well, Spiked Chains are cooler   .

As I said I'm new to D&D so if someone could look it over and tell me if I've done something horribly wrong it would be appreciated.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Alright I posted my character up in the RG. I decided to give him a spiked chain instead of a rapier because, well, Spiked Chains are cooler  .
> 
> As I said I'm new to D&D so if someone could look it over and tell me if I've done something horribly wrong it would be appreciated.



Character looks good.  I like the spiked chain specialization.  One thing to note is that you are listing him as a warrior.  Please change that to Fighter, as Warrior is an NPC class.  That's about the only thing I can see that needs to be ammended.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Gomez (Jun 19, 2004)

I think that I am going to go with a female half elf monk! Will post my character today!


----------



## Awakened (Jun 19, 2004)

Belvar Zosenheim, male dwarven cleric of Farlanghn at your service! (Character posted in Rogue's Gallery)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

*Cleric looks good.* *D'Amico Vega, please create character, as I went ahead and added your name as one of the players.*


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks! I just need to know if Lefferts is playing a sorcerer (in which case I would play a paladin).


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 19, 2004)

D'Amico Vega said:
			
		

> Thanks! I just need to know if Lefferts is playing a sorcerer (in which case I would play a paladin).




I'm flexible. If you want to play a wizard/sorceror, I could make
a ranger, perhaps. Haven't played one in 3E. Otherwise, I'll
go sorcerer.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks. I'll go sorcerer, I'm creatin' him as we speak.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey Krug, your charisma modifier is +1 with a score of 12.  Just thought you should know.

To all, what kind of adventures do you like/dislike?  I want to make sure I tailor the adventures so that they conform to your likes.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 20, 2004)

Should have Darius Anglides, human sorcerer up today.


----------



## Awakened (Jun 20, 2004)

Personally, I enjoy a good interrogation/intrigue adventure just as much as hack n' slash. My only real gripe is with the overly linear. It's always nice to have a bunch of options for solving a problem- even if its as simple as a couple different entrances to the Dungeon of Unending Misery and Oversized Orcs.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm open to just about anything - except as stated above,
a completely linear story.

From what I can see, we have fighter, cleric, rogue, sorceror
and monk. Guess I can play just about anything. Anyone
have any opinions on what we *need*?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2004)

Well, this campaign pretty much covers character growth, lots of NPC's and potential for side quests, both hack and slash and some riddles/thinking adventures.  The paths you take are completely up to you, and there are many paths to every option you have.  There will be options for 'jobs', but some at different stages, and sometimes if you choose one direction, then you close the door on another, but open up alternate ones.  It's a world that you actually contribute in building and once I get an idea of how you play your characters, then it will only benifit you more.  The two people that I have playing this in my D&D group love it, and always are waiting for that little 'surprise' I usuall have in tstore for them.

Your character choices are pretty varied, and should cover much of what you will be needing.  I really can't tell you what you will 'need', but I would say that most of your bases are covered...

Once the last of the characters are up and approved, we should get under way.  I see two that are up, and could introduce those into the story first.  It won't hurt anyone else in the least bit, as each of you must arrive at different times to Springside.  If that's ok with you guys, then I can start with the intro...Good luck to all, you may be needing it...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2004)

Oh yeah, to all....

Consider one suit of clothing, traveler's outfit, free and of no weight either.  Anything extra should be noted on character sheets...


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 21, 2004)

Alright. I have him made, just need to post him...


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 21, 2004)

Darius Anglides
Male Human
Sorcerer 1
Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 6' 2''
Weight: 181 lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Black
Age: 22

Str: 16 (+3) [10 points] 
Dex: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Con: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Int: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Wis: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Cha: 16 (+3) [10 points] 

Class and Racial Abilities:
+4 bonus skill points at first, and +1 at each additional level, Quick to master-+1 feat at first level, when Multi-classing I don't count the highest level class I have.

Hit Dice: 1d4+0 (+4 Free +0 Con)
HP: 4
AC: 12 (+2 Dex)
Init: +2 [+2 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 
Armor Check Penalty: 0
Arcane Spell Failure: 0%

Saves:
Fortitude +0 [+0 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +2 [+0 base, +2 Dex]
Will +2 [+2 base, +0 Wis]

BAB: +0
Melee Attack: +3
Greatsword AttBonus +3, 2d6+23 Dmg, 19-20/x2

Ranged Attack: +2
Light crossbow AttBonus +2, 1d8 Dmg, 19-20/x2

Skills:
Concentration +4 [4 ranks]
Knowledge (Arcana) +6 [6 ranks]
Move Silently +6 [4 ranks, +2 Dex]
[Speak Language] +1 [2 ranks]

Feats:
Martial Weapon Proficiency (Greatsword)
Spell Focus (Evocation)

Languages
Common, Draconic

Equipment:
Greatsword (50 gp), Light crossbow (35 gp), 30 bolts (3 gp), Backpack (2gp), bedroll (1 sp), 2 days trail rations (1 gp), waterskin (1 gp), Wooden holy symbol (1 gp), acid flask (10 gp), traveler's outfit, grand total= 92 gp, 1 sp. 36 lbs.

Appearance:
Anglides looks constantly-disgruntled, and can be often mistaken for being black by the darkness of his skin. He wears a robe thats is tight fitting around his arms and his torso, but the legs loose, and the back of the robe extends about 4 feet further than where he's standing, with an amazing greatsword in his belt, running almost the length of his buff and long body. Anglides has a very lean frame, with amazing muscles that seem too big for how tight the arms of the cloak seem to be. Anglides walks confidently, with his chest out, and his back perfectly straight with a very graceful stride. Anglides' eyes are oddly enchanting-deep, deep brown irises that blend beautifully with his drak pupils. His facial structures seem almost perfect, with an excellently sculpted chin, and big dimples when he smiles (although rare).

Personality:
Anglides is calm and laid-back, even in grim or tough situations he rarely shows emotion. Anglides is extremely brave and bold with much personality, but he usually remains quiet unless spoken to. Many think Anglides is pessimistic due to his lack of emotion and speaking, but he is much more than the cover that people seem to judge him by. He comes up with impossible philosophies that are wise, but seem a but far-fetched. He contridicts a lot of what he says when people make points that seem superior to his, but he keeps his ground when he feels that it isn't the person's space to talk. 

Background:
Anglides was born in Wealdath Forest, cousins to *D'Amico Vega*-a hero of Essembra and Cormanthor, along with the other two members of the "Guild of Cormanthyrian freedom". Anglides was born into a family suffering from poverty, and waited until his natural magics were keened under the great master "Tolyhendrae" to overthrow the small city's government, with the help of D'Amico. Like most societies, there were many internal problems within the government, so he decided to escape his past, and journey as an adventurer at age 19. He was forever enthralled with this experience, fighting tribes of kobolds and goblins, with the help of his new right-hand man-Wildfire.
It was until Wildfire had fallen a year later that he gave up his traveling life, and settled down in a home on the outskirts of Essembra, where he lived out the next two years of his life with his wife, a pretty Elven Woman named "Sendrilani" , and his newly-born son, Siladrian. He now is working for a "hole-in-the-wall" martial arts program, where he is payed modestly. He still mourns the loss of his great friend Wildfire, and still yourns the thrill of adventuring, but he knows it is far too risky to abandon an unsupported wife and baby to mindlessly fight. But maybe, just maybe there still is a chance that he will once battle again...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 21, 2004)

D'Amico Vega said:
			
		

> Darius Anglides
> Male Human
> Sorcerer 1
> Alignment: Neutral Good
> ...



A few things to note:

1. Greatsword is 2Handed, so the damage is 2D6+4 (1 and 1/2 times your Strength Modifier rounded down)

2. Humans do indeed get the +4 Skill Point on their first level, but that would still only add up to 12 Skill Points (2 + 0 Int Modifier)X4=8 Plus 4 for Human Bonus=12 Please change your skill ranks.

3. Your max ranks can only be Character Level +3. So at first level, your max ranks can only be 4 in any Class Skill and 2 in any Cross-Class Skill.

4. Money alloted to the Sorcerer is 97gp. By my calculations, you have spent 103gp and 1 sp. Please remedy this also.

5. Lastly, with regards to your background, it appears to me that this guy has already been out into the world, and done what needed to be done. With having a family already, this does put a twist into the campaign, as the idea was to have starting characters, with this being the start of their lives. If you want to keep with your family in the background, that's cool with me. Just wanted to let you know that I will be working them into the campaign...

6. Please post into the *Rogue's Gallery*


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 21, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> From what I can see, we have fighter, cleric, rogue, sorceror
> and monk. Guess I can play just about anything. Anyone
> have any opinions on what we *need*?




Calling once more for opinions, otherwise I'll pick
something or roll randomly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 21, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Calling once more for opinions, otherwise I'll pick
> something or roll randomly.



You might want to try Ranger....


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 21, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> You might want to try Ranger....




I was thinking that or a bard, but I wanted to see what the 
other _players_ thought. Guess they don't care. 

C'mon people, make with the discussion.


----------



## Awakened (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmmm... We have warriors, a mage, and a cleric, so yeah, I'd go with a supportive class that has a lot of skills or can do a lot of things well, like Druids, Bards, and Rangers.  
And who knows- we may need another arcane spellcaster. You never know, I might have a 'moral disagreement' with D'Amico's character early on and 'smite him with the wrath of my god'.
This is all hypothetical, of course.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 22, 2004)

*You* smite *me* with the wrath of _your_ god? Seriously, Darius is the most kick a$$ character that has ever been created. And I will be _damned_ if some Dwarf Cleric beats a evoker like m'self. 2 words-True Strike.


----------



## Awakened (Jun 22, 2004)

Heh. You'll be eating those words when Belvar mysteriously runs out of healing spells when you're at -9.   
Kidding, of course.
Fangor, your campaign idea sounds quite interesting and I can't wait to see how it looks in play.  Oh yeah, and I think Anglides is in the Rogues Gallery now.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm going to have to go with the cleric on this, if only because he is the source of the healingy goodness that I'm sure I will need quite often.  

(Of course we all know that a certain spiked chain wielder is the one that would *really* win  .)


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 22, 2004)

Awakened said:
			
		

> Hmmm... We have warriors, a mage, and a cleric, so yeah, I'd go with a supportive class that has a lot of skills or can do a lot of things well, like Druids, Bards, and Rangers.
> And who knows- we may need another arcane spellcaster. You never know, I might have a 'moral disagreement' with D'Amico's character early on and 'smite him with the wrath of my god'.
> This is all hypothetical, of course.




I'm gonna have to go with a druid or ranger. Personally, I favor Druid because of their shapechanging ability.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Gomez,

Your Monk looks nice!  I do see that you have 24 skill points alloted, and you should only have 20.  (4+1 Int Modifier)x4=20.  Search is a cross class skill, and you put one rank, therefor using 2 skill points.  I am assuming that the first number in brackets is representing your ranks.

Very nice pic!  Once you get her ammended, please make changes on the rogue's gallery and I will introduce her into the story.  Also, the first two, Kevin and Belvar, can do what they please right now.  The short person is there, so you can ask questions, speak to each other, whatever...before the next person arrives...


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Jun 22, 2004)

I posted my character portrait in the Rogue's gallery.


----------



## Awakened (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm ready to go right now and meet up with this mysterious guy from Springside. Are we playing here or posting under a Playing the Game thread?
Looks like Kevin'll get to use his spiked chain sooner than he thought!


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Hey Gomez,
> 
> Your Monk looks nice!  I do see that you have 24 skill points alloted, and you should only have 20.  (4+1 Int Modifier)x4=20.  Search is a cross class skill, and you put one rank, therefor using 2 skill points.  I am assuming that the first number in brackets is representing your ranks.
> 
> Very nice pic!  Once you get her ammended, please make changes on the rogue's gallery and I will introduce her into the story.  Also, the first two, Kevin and Belvar, can do what they please right now.  The short person is there, so you can ask questions, speak to each other, whatever...before the next person arrives...




Sorry about that.      Let me explain.   The bonuses for my skills are listed as "Total (Stat+Ranks+Misc)" All the misc bonuses are from being a half elf. So, I only spent 20 skill points. Though I will double check my math.   

My background and description are up!


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll try to get my character up tonight. I'm leaning
more and more towards bard.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 22, 2004)

*Game Thread*

Hey guys, sorry if I wasn't clear. I had already made an In Game Thread for us to use. It's called Hands of Fate, respectively.

Here's the link. I introduced Kevin and Belvar and upon their actions, will go through with the meeting of the others.

In Game Thread - Hands of Fate

Looks like the characters are almost done. Good. Once they all meet, you can continue on to Springside...Good Luck!


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 23, 2004)

Nedander the bard has been posted for review, background to
come when I get time (hopefully soon).

Lefferts


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 23, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Nedander the bard has been posted for review, background to
> come when I get time (hopefully soon).
> 
> Lefferts



Thanks Lefferts, Nedander looks good.  Problems I see:
1.  Reflex save is right, but please change the Dex Modifier to +2
2. Armour Check Penalty is -3, as you are definitely carrying a medium load, and therfor encumbered.
3. Modify your Sling damage to reflect Strength bonus.  Should be 1d4+1dmg.

Other than that, looks good.  I will start adding the characters to the adventure.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 23, 2004)

*The Regions of the World*

Gray Sparrow and Darius are now introduced into the adventure.  The last two adventurers will be invloved as soon as their characters are finished.

Does anyone have any questions or concerns?  I do not have a map of the region, at least an electronic one, but I do have a rough sketch on paper.  I will try and get you some pics to see where the towns are, respective to Springside.  Here's the main parts:

Springside is a medium sized town, with not a lot of inhabitants.  Possibly a few hundred.  It lies in the shadows of the Black Mountains, which border it's eastern and it's northern city limits.  The mountains extend both east and north for at least a mile in each direction.  The Black Mountains edge also continues west and south, forming a shape almost like the number 7, with Springside situated in the inside corner.  Outside it's city limits, there are various farms and crops that the villagers attend to.

To the south of Springside, is a large valley, called the Valley of Draken.  It is riddled with various patches of forests, high grass, clearings, rocky formations, and small creeks here and there.  It is a place that none enter, as it's past has prevented others from daring to move into this area.  The nearest town south of Springside is at least a full days ride south by horseback.  Further if walking.

To the west is the main road.  This is the road most everyone uses to go to and from Springside.  It is a dirt road, but travelled frequently and reasonably safe.  The nearest town west of Springside is Bretonshire.  It is a small town of about 70-100 inhabitants.  A small path heads north of Bretonshire, for those that live north and traverse to Springside, as they can not cross the Black Mountains to the east.  So those that come from any northern city, they must head south to Bretonshire, then head east to Springside, to avoid the mountains.

From Bretonshire, you have the path north, leading to the northern region and many other cities and towns a few days ride.  To the west, you can travel the main road for days, crossing other small towns and such to the western region.  But south, you meet the forest.  This is the Forest of Hunters.  It is a vast forest that spans many miles south and west.  They say that deep in the forest, past a pool of still water, you may find the hunters of the forest, as they have come to be called.  Centaurs.  Half man, half horse.  It is their domain and they protect it from outsiders.

The regions of this area are spread out at great distances.  Springside is on the border of the west and east regions.  It also can be considered as the border for the south and north as well.  The three main regions are the North, West, and South.  The East region is not known as well as the others, as it is a much more foul place for the more 'uncivilized' creatures of htis world.  

The Northern region, known as the Northlands, is the most populated, and includes the main cities of Anton and Quay.  The capital is Quay, situated in a vast valley, with abundant resources of wood, stone and other mines of precious metals such as silver and iron.  It is a full 2 weeks ride from Bretonshire north and northeast to Quay.  It is the most advanced city of the 3 main regions and it is run by a council of peers from the various main cities of the region.

The Western region, known as the Earthlands, is the second most populated region.  The largest cities are Essembra and Cormanthor.  Cormanthor is the capital of this region, with a large population of Human and Elf inhabitants.  Dwarves also frequent this region, as it is better for mining and small villages riddle the lands.  There are abundant lakes and waterways, as the fishing is good here.  Forests are seen, but not in too large of areas.  It is lush with vegetation and is ideal for crops to be grown here.  From Sprigside to Cormanthor is a full 3 weeks ride by carriage.  The main road actually extends from Cormanthor to Springside.

The Southern region, known as the Freelands, is a little behind times.  The capital is not really known, as there never seems to be a city with enough advancements in culture, politics, and technology to be called the capital.  Instead, there are many provinces in this region, with local Dukes, Barons, and such ruling over their lands.  The lands are fertile in places, and bareen in others.  There are more forests in this region, and often more attacks from kobolds and goblins.  It is a constant struglle for power between good and evil forces there, but not enough to warrant any type of war.

Lastly, the Eastern region, knwon as the Darklands, is pretty much off limits.  The Black Mountains separate the west and east regions, while the north and south do have access. Savage beasts of Orcs, Goblins, Kobolds, and other vile creatures seem to take to living there and doing what they want with the lands.  The Northlands have made an attempt to halt the various attacks on the border villages by creating sentry towers and small outfits of warriors to protect the borders from invasion and give a warning to other villages nearby of danger.  The south on the other hand, has not been able to subdue the attacks, and only rises up against invasions when it threatens a large area.  Many Dukes and Barons have pledged oaths to aid one another if a time arises.  The evil creatures know this and keep to small attacks and pillaging instead of all out war.

I hope this helps...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 23, 2004)

*Gifts*

Hey Krug,

Looks like you been working on *Nyela Lintra.  *I do see that there are a few things to look at.

1. Her INT modifier is +2, and you have most of the skills right, except for Disble Device.  The total is right, just modify the mod to +2.  Also, Use Magic Device is also +2, so your total should be +3, not +2.

The background is good also.  

*A NOTE TO ALL PLAYERS--------------*

*I am going to be adding an item to each of your characters, like a gift that you had been given upon leaving your town, from birthright, or whatever.  Each character has his/her own unique item and properties.  Hope this helps out a little.  Kevin has his already, which is a ring.  He did not get a good roll to appraise it, but someone else might be able to look at it for him and let him know if they can find anything else out about it.  I will be adding the other 'gifts' to the other characters on the next post, when the last two characters enter the adventure.*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 24, 2004)

I am still reading through backgrounds and getting an idea of your character, so that your 'gifts' can compliment them accordingly.

Kevin - The ring, given to you by your master, was actually something that he was holding onto for your father.  It was instructed by a note that when you were ready to venture out into the world on your own, that he give you this ring.  It gives you +1 Dex for AC, Ranged Attacks, and also can stack with Weapon Finesse.  Skill checks involving Dex Modifiers get a +1 as well, if they are in your Class Skills.  Cross Class skills do not count towards this bonus.  The ring is sliver colored and can be used once per day for 5 minutes.  The trigger command is "Quick Strike".

Belvar - Your gift is an amulet handed down through your generations.  It not very ornamental, but you sense power in it.  It is brown, and almost looks like wood, yet it is hardier and tougher than normal wood, and almost as hard as steel.  It is used as a protection ward, granting the wearer a +2 Armour bonus, +1 HP per Character Level, and also as a sensor, able to tell of danger.  When triggered, it will grant the AC bonus, and glow faintly if any undead are near.  This includes all undead, such as skeletons, ghouls, wraiths, etc.  The effect last for 5 minutes, and can be used once per day for 10 minutes.  The trigger command is "Faith in Life".

Nyela - You have acquired a cloak of greyish color on the outside, yet jet black interior.  When attempting to hide, or move silently in an area with trees, bushes, or other natural terrain, you can trigger the cloak to assist you.  When triggered, you get a +2 Hide and Move Silently modifier when in natural terrain.  This includes forests, grasslands, high brush, and some dungeons.  The cloak exterior beings to fade and blend into the surrounding areas, almost reflecting its surroundings.  This benifits you in that you can now Hide and Move Silently in more areas than before.  The interior pockets also grant a +2 Sleight of Hand to conceal small daggers or items from being found by a Search Check.  The trigger command is "Chameleon".

Darius - Your gift is a simple stone.  It is jet black, and appears to have no luster to it, almost as if it attracts light into it, but no shine.  The stone has a calming feel to it, as your fingers trace the edges of its smooth surface.  It fits into your palm easily, only being 2 inches wide, and oval shaped.  Its material is not known.  When you trigger the stone with the command "Focus", you gain one free spell of your choice one time per day.  This spell has to be from a school of magic you are trained in.  Since you prefer Evocation, you may gain one extra spell from those available to you in that school of magic.  Example:  If you have already used your Burning Hands for the day, you can use the stone to acquire another spell that you know, and use it.  The process would be that you hold the stone in your hand, and use the same actions to cast the spell, as if you had not used it.  The stone would then grant the spell.

OOC - You do know that you are only supposed to 'KNOW' 4 - 0level spells, and 2 - 1st level spells?  Your Charisma Modifier is only for how many times you may cast spells, not how many you know.  Please delete one 0 level and one 1st level spell from those listed on your character sheet.

Gray Sparrow - You have been given a set of leather shoes.  At first, one would see them as frail and fragile, but when worn, you get a sense of the shoes fitting perfectly on your feet.  almost as if you sis not feel them at all.  When triggered with the command "Swift Kick", you gain a new quickness, and agility that you don't use often.  You are granted a free Kick, at a target of your choice, but at a -4 Attack Bonus Penalty from your highest Attack for that round.  If it is successful, you deal 1D4 dmg.  The effects last for 1D6 rounds and can be used twice per day.

Nedander - Will finish once background is done.....

PLEASE NOTE THESE GIFTS ON YOUR CHARACTER SHEETS!


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 24, 2004)

So my gift came from my father? Hmm, I never actually thought up a good background for the rest of my family. Let's see what I can come up with.

Kevin's father doesn't live in town, but he manages to visit every couple of years. Usually he stays just stays overnight, get a chance to spend some time with his wife and son and then head out again. He told Kevin he was a caravan guard and when he was home he would regale his son with tales of the places he had gone and the things he had seen. These are the fondest memories Kevin has and they convinced them that when he grew up he was going to travel the world like his dad. When Jonathan had first arrived to the village he was travelling with dad, and it was father who apprenticed Kevin to him.

DM notes.
-Kevin hasn't heard from his dad for about a year and a half now. This isn't unusual considering the rarity of his visits but it's always possible something happened to him.
-Although he might claim to be a caravan guard there is no garuantee that is the truth, merely what he told his son. In truth he could be anything from a vile rogue to a mighty wizard, perhaps he is not even human. Or he could just be a plain everyday caravan guard, I'll leave the choice to you.
-I never said what his name was. This is mostly because I'm horrible at coming up with names. If you ever give him a name just let me know and I'll pretend Kevin new it all along.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 24, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Thanks Lefferts, Nedander looks good.  Problems I see:
> 1.  Reflex save is right, but please change the Dex Modifier to +2
> 2. Armour Check Penalty is -3, as you are definitely carrying a medium load, and therfor encumbered.
> 3. Modify your Sling damage to reflect Strength bonus.  Should be 1d4+1dmg.
> ...




Made the changes. Also included a quick background.

Lefferts


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 24, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Made the changes. Also included a quick background.
> 
> Lefferts



Nice work.  Please add the town name as you see fit, maybe even giving it the name of Valley View.  It is situated in the Western Region, near the southern edge.  As it's name tells, it is situated in a valley, and is a quiet place to live.

As for your item.....

A Jade colored Brooch, that you mostly keep pinned just inside your cloak or garments, is a family heirloom.  The trigger command is "Negotiate" and once triggered, it will grant you a +2 Circumstance Bonus to Diplomacy and Sense Motive checks for 5 minutes.  It's use lasts for 5 minutes, once per day.  It also doubles for the effects that you can cast one Charm Person spell during that time.   DC15 at first level.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I hope you all are ready for some adventuring.

Rules - Actions are to be described as best you can.  Speach should be in quotes, and thoughts in Italics.  Any other questions you have, please post here.  I will be posting after all players have had a chance to post in game.  If you will be away from posting for more than 2 days, please let me know with a quick note here so that I can wait for you.  This is going to be a quest oriented campaign, with plenty of hard challenges.  If I leave something out, LET ME KNOW!  This is after all my first PBP Game to DM, so I am sure that I will be running into some things that you can help me clear up.


If you don't like your items, please let me know, and I can get rid of them.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
For Darius, his age is a little too old for a first level character, but goes in line with his background....please change to to reflect the following:  Having left town at an early age, 16, he travelled around for the few years, and returned home at the age of 18, and has since tried to settle down and now has a little one on the way...making his age 19...which is the max for a level one human sorceror...If you still want him to be 22, then I can go with that...

Also, I see that you have not created a familiar...'wink, wink'...which I would like to hold off on that until you meet a suitable animal to become your familiar.  If you want to create one on your own, let me know.  If you want to leave that up to me, even better.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

For the rest, one last rule...NO MULTICLASSING!  Kidding!!!  There is one stipulation on Multiclassing that I am putting into effect.  You can not multi-Class unless you find a suitable trainer that will be willing to teach you the ways of the new class.  He/She must be at least 3 Levels higher than the level you are trying to attain in that class.  For example, if you were a 2nd level Fighter, wanting to learn some Rogue skills to multiclass, you would need to find a 4th level rogue to teach you first level Rogue skills.  There should be plenty of chances for this to take place, but that all depends on how you act and react to certain situations and people.  With you having time at the Academy, you should be able to find a few trainers that might help you out.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 29, 2004)

Anyone heard from Awakened?  He hasn't posted in a while...hope we didn't lose a character, as that would really change things up quite a bit...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, we are in a bit of a spot here.  Awakened hasn't responded, and I must continue on.  If that's alright with you guys, then we will get underway.  If you would rather have a cleric to assist, then I can open the thread back up calling for an alternate to jump in sometime in the near future.  You will still proceed with your current adventure, but the alternate would join in soon.

If Awakened is out there, PLEASE RESPOND IN GAME THREAD!!!


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 21, 2004)

~~~Hey I see your looking for alternates? And you mentioned that you may need a new character so... here I am! I'm new to the whole PbP thing but I'm picking it up quickly and am familier with most rules for 3.5 (been trying to get the 3.0 crap out of my head! :\ ).
~~~I can play anything needed or not and am good with all alignments... Just let me know what you think and I'll be on board if ya need me. Only thin I need to a quick tip on is how to post on Rogues Gallery. Outside of that... Its all good!
~~~Let me know!
~~~That Leafy Guy,
Hess


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 22, 2004)

Hesseroph said:
			
		

> ~~~Hey I see your looking for alternates? And you mentioned that you may need a new character so... here I am! I'm new to the whole PbP thing but I'm picking it up quickly and am familier with most rules for 3.5 (been trying to get the 3.0 crap out of my head! :\ ).
> ~~~I can play anything needed or not and am good with all alignments... Just let me know what you think and I'll be on board if ya need me. Only thin I need to a quick tip on is how to post on Rogues Gallery. Outside of that... Its all good!
> ~~~Let me know!
> ~~~That Leafy Guy,
> Hess



Yeah, alternate needed.  The character that bowed out was a cleric, and you should be able to view his info by clicking his link on the first post in this thread.  Belvar was his name.  You can either use that character, or come up with one all your own.  You can read the other characters, and see what would best suit them.  Once you get me your ideas, I will introduce you into the game shortly.  As for the Rogues Gallery, just do a text document, copying my info from the first character in the Rogues Gallery for this game.  Edit out what you don't need, modify everything, but put it into the same type of format I used.  If you need help, let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 22, 2004)

~~~  
~~~Sweet! Ok I'll do the cleric thing no prob! Ummm... Before you give me the whole go ahead I just want to let you know one thing... I usually deal with all my online stuff (just till the end of august) at my Job (IE College Library) which I'm only away from like thurs and fri so I wont (perhaps like 40% during those days) be able to get online   . But I can make arrangements on those days... Or just put of with some angry dial up   .
~~~Outside of that just let me know what alignments I can play and I'll take care of the rest! I'll remake the cleric more than likly but its all good!  
~~~Thanks again! Let me know if everything is cool.


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 22, 2004)

~~~  
~~~Sweet! Ok I'll do the cleric thing no prob! Ummm... Before you give me the whole go ahead I just want to let you know one thing... I usually deal with all my online stuff (just till the end of august) at my Job (IE College Library) which I'm only away from like thurs and fri so I wont (perhaps like 40% during those days) be able to get online   . But I can make arrangements on those days... Or just put of with some angry dial up   .
~~~Outside of that just let me know what alignments I can play and I'll take care of the rest! I'll remake the cleric more than likly but its all good!  
~~~Thanks again! Let me know if everything is cool.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 22, 2004)

Hesseroph said:
			
		

> ~~~
> ~~~Sweet! Ok I'll do the cleric thing no prob! Ummm... Before you give me the whole go ahead I just want to let you know one thing... I usually deal with all my online stuff (just till the end of august) at my Job (IE College Library) which I'm only away from like thurs and fri so I wont (perhaps like 40% during those days) be able to get online  . But I can make arrangements on those days... Or just put of with some angry dial up  .
> ~~~Outside of that just let me know what alignments I can play and I'll take care of the rest! I'll remake the cleric more than likly but its all good!
> ~~~Thanks again! Let me know if everything is cool.



As long as I have an idea that you will be posting within 72 hours, that's cool with me.  As far as alignemnts go, nothing evil.  Chaotic Neutral is the 'worst' you can be.  Other than that, create your character and I will read over it.  When I am done looking it over, I will add a special item.  32 point buy, etc...as the Rogue's Gallery for my game has all the info in the first post or so.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 22, 2004)

Fangor, is there room in your campaign for one more PC?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 23, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Fangor, is there room in your campaign for one more PC?



Possibly.  I will ask the others if they don't mind.  If the players are ok with it, then I will say go ahead.


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 23, 2004)

~~~  
~~~Yeah! Ok sweet! I'll have my char posted sometime tommorow! Anyone have anything you all want me to focus on?
~~~Thanks again! I'm off!


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 23, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Possibly.  I will ask the others if they don't mind.  If the players are ok with it, then I will say go ahead.




Sweet. I'll wait for the OK (or the thumbs down) from the other players. 

PS: Where did you find that Dust Genasi race?


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 24, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Possibly.  I will ask the others if they don't mind.  If the players are ok with it, then I will say go ahead.




I'm OK with it. We could use another tank to protect the bard.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 24, 2004)

If you're still looking for alternates I'd be interested.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 25, 2004)

That's what I want to play - a tank - a fighter of sorts. I'm waiting for a group approval first.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 25, 2004)

The more the merrier I say.   
As long as you don't slow down the game at least.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 25, 2004)

Great that's 3 thumbs up. How many more am I waiting for?

If I am accepted, I'd like to play a variant of the fighter class found in Dragon Magazine Vol 310 - The Kensai.
Basically, he's exactly like a fighter with the following benefits/restrictions (copied from DM310).

*KENSAI*
Instead of investing their time in learning how to wield all manner of weapons, some warriors spend all of their time training with a single melee weapon and become masters of it almost from the start of their adventuring careers. These warriors are known as kensai. Although the word literally means ‘sword saint,’ a kensai can devote herself to any weapon she chooses. There are kensai of axes, maces even flails and spiked chains. What defines the kensai is the single minded devotion to a particular weapon, not the weapon itself.

*Class Skills*
The kensai’s class skills (and the key skills) are Balance (Dex), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Jump (Str), Tumble (Dex), and Swim (Str).

*Class Features*
All the following are class features the kensai.
  Weapon and Armor Proficiency; The kensai is proficient in he use of all simple weapons, light armor, and a single martial or exotic melee weapon that is the kensai’s chosen weapon.

*Bonus Feats: * The kensai does not gain a bonus feat at 1st level like the normal fighter class does. Instead, the kensai gains a +1 bonus to all attack and damage rolls with her chosen weapon. This bonus increases by +1 at 5th level and increases by +1, again every five levels thereafter.

   The kensai gains bonus feats as the normal fighter class does, but he kensai must select bonus feats from the following list (any of the bonus feats that apply to a specific kind of weapon must be applied to the kensai’s chosen weapon) Cleave, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Greater Cleave, Greater Two-Weapon Fighting,  Greater Weapon Focus, Greater Weapon Specialization, Improved Critical, Improved Initiative, 
Improved Sunder, Improved-Two Weapon fighting, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Power Attack, Quick Draw, Spring Attack, Two-Weapon Defense, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse. Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization, Whirlwind Attack.

*Special Abilities: * The kensai can choose any of the following special abilities in place of a bonus feat. These abilities can only apply to the kensai’s chosen weapon.
_Rain of Blows:_ When taking the full attack action with her chosen weapon, the kensai can choose to suffer a -3 penalty to all attack rolls in the round and make an additional melee attack with her chosen weapon at her highest attack bonus.
_  Storm of Blows: _ When taking the full attack action with her chosen weapon, the kensai can suffer a -6 penalty to all attack rolls in the round and make two additional melee attacks with her chosen weapon at her highest attack bonus. The kensai must have the rain of blows special ability to take this ability.


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 25, 2004)

~~~  
~~~Ok sorry about that, had ment to post yesterday but something came up. But here you go! Hope I didnt miss anything.  . Let me know what I need to do now. I'm GTG!   

Ghid "Mule" Coldstream
Male Human
Cleric 1
Alignment: Lawful Good
Height: 6' 5''
Weight: 213 lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Green
Age: 24

Str: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Dex: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Con: 14 (+0) [6 points] 
Int: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Wis: 16 (+0) [10 points] 
Cha: 10 (+0) [2 points] 

Class and Racial Abilities:
+4 bonus skill points at first, and +1 at each additional level, Quick 
to master-+1 feat at first level, when Multi-classing I don't count the 
highest level class I have.
Cleric: Turn Undead, Spon. Healing
Domains: Good, Sun

Hit Dice: 1d8+2 (+8 Free +2 Con)
HP: 10
AC: 20 (10 Base +4 Scalemail +4 Towershield +2 Dex)
Init: +2 [+2 Dex)
Speed: 15ft (Medium Encum.
Armor Check Penalty: -17 ( Scalemail -4, Towershield -10, Encum -4)
Arcane Spell Failure: 75%

Saves:
Fortitude +4 [+2 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +2 [+0 base, +2 Dex]
Will +5 [+2 base, +3 Wis]

BAB: +0
Melee Attack: +0 (-2 Towershield)
Morningstar AttBonus +0, 1d8+2 Dmg, x2

Ranged Attack: +0 (-2 Towershield)
Light crossbow AttBonus +0, 1d4+2 Dmg, 19-20/x2

Skills:
Concentration +6 [4 ranks +2 Con]
Knowledge (Religion) +4 [4 ranks]
Spellcraft +4 [4 ranks]

Feats:
Endurance, Diehard 

Languages:
Common

Equipment:
Morningstar (8gp), Dagger (2gp), Scalemail (50gp), Tower Shield (30gp), 
Backpack (2gp), Bedroll (1sp), Waterskin x2 (2gp), Rations x8 (4gp), 
Flint and Steel (1gp), Holysymbol (1gp), Money (60gp, 8sp)
Total: 101(gp) + 2(sp) Weight: 115 (Med Encum)

Appearance:
Ghin Coldstream stands as a tall average looking human. A hard chisled 
face lays the foundation for strong strong features. Clean shaven and 
skin unscarred, his faire complexion radiates a calm inner beauty. 
Short trimmed hair rests finely on his head often ruffled by his own 
strong hands. His body is thick and trim belying the years of a 
balanced diet and rigious physical training. A sweet smile often splits 
his face enticing even his emerald eyes to join in the specticle.

Personality:
Chin is quick to judge evey situation with a ferver that scares off 
most allies. He is dedicated to his charge and speaks his mind freely 
often calling down those who fail to meet his standards. A hard job 
inspires him forcing him to push himself to heights he himself was 
unaware of. The front line rests his home willing to go head to head 
with any who challenge him. He prides himself on his will power and 
dedication to those he serves. He refuses to give up, to give way to 
those he deems weak or vile.

Background:
Born during a new moon to the snow capped mountains of Sheirpeek, he 
was deemed a bewitched child by the god fearing people of his village 
of Toute. His mother was cast out of the village for bearing such an 
ill omen with child in her hands. She spent the last few months of her 
life fleeing the wilds of the mountains until she was unable to carry 
on. Happening into a traviling clergy group dedicated to Pelor her life 
force waned. The clergy took pity on the woman and her newborn son 
taking the child into thier custody.
Knowing only the abbey for the next 20 or so years of his life he has 
become discontent with what he feels are teaching that are to free. He 
wishes to create a temple dedicated to the only lord he has known, with 
teaching that match his fervent will and devotion. Setting out on a 
quest to find his greater calling within his lord and find a fortune to 
build his dream, he parts on good terms with his old teachers.


----------



## Temujin (Jul 26, 2004)

I'd like to be an alternate! pick me!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 26, 2004)

OK, as it stands, waiting for Darius to post his actions.  If he doesn't within another say 24 hours, then I will write him out if need be.  

Hesseroph is the first one to join, and WYSIWYG is next.  I still have to go over both character sheets, as I have not had the time with some servers here at work going down and needing some attention.  Once that is done, your characters will be introduced into the game, with the use of spoilers.  I will elaborate on that when the time comes.

Temujin - You are listed as the next available alternate to be introduced into the game, if another character bows out.  

For all - Here are the rules.  Postings are to be at least once every 72 hours.  If you will not be able to post, LET ME KNOW!  I can NPC the character until you get back so as not to hold up the game for the others.  If you do not let me know, and you have not posted in one week, then your character will be forfeit and I will write them out.  Even if there is nothing that you really have thought of to do, just post something as obscure as "Nedander lets the others decide, following as usual..."  (Not picking on you, but easiest one to show an action.

All questions and out of character chat should be here, that includes the "Ready to go" posting that Hesseroph put into the gaming thread.  I have access to computers/servers/whatever pretty much 24/7 and unless something breaks here at work, I usually try to post as soon as everyone has had an action stated.  

As for the alternates and newcomers, please read up on the in game thread and get ready for some postings....


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 26, 2004)

~~~  
~~~Sorry about that, won't happen again! Swear it!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 27, 2004)

Hesseroph and WYSIWYG: ALSO Temujin...

Hesseroph, you cleric looks like it needs some work.  You are not proficient with Tower Shields from what I can find.  Therefor, all your attacks will be at the Armour Check Penalty of the Tower Shield (-10).  You will also be encumbered.  Morningstar attack would also be at -10 as well.  Skill points are good. and stats are good.  

WYSIWYG, I don't have the book, and I really have enough with keeping the core stuff in line.  Sorry to say it, but looks like only core races and classes are going to be allowed in this one.  Once you get your character drawn up, post here and I will look it over.

Temujin, looks like I can alter the story pretty easily with the newcomers.  Go ahead and start completing a character sheet and post here.  Once I get that and go over it, you 3 will be introduced quickly...

Thanks


----------



## Temujin (Jul 27, 2004)

*Saku returns!*

whoops... I had 2 windows open, and it looks like I posted my character in the wrong one... well, it's up in the [rg] now if you wanna take a look... sorry.  :\


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 27, 2004)

For WYSIWYG, Temujin and Hesseroph:

Please include the following in your background:  You are now students of Maximo, and have been for at least 6 months.  Include this as you see fit.




			
				Temujin said:
			
		

> whoops... I had 2 windows open, and it looks like I posted my character in the wrong one... well, it's up in the [rg] now if you wanna take a look... sorry. :\



That's ok, as long as I know about it.  Temujin, a few things to change on your character sheet:

DEX is +2, not +3 and points spent are 6, not 10
WIS is +3, not +2 and points spent are 10, not 6
Fix AC, reflecting the correct modifiers as above
Flat Footed would thus be 13
Initiative is +6
Reflex save is +4
Will save is +5
All Skills with DEX modifiers are wrong, please change modifiers as above, with only +2 bonus per stats
Signal Whistle is 8sp and Razor=???  What are you defining as a razor and price?
Monks outfit is free.  No charge and no weight.

Thanks for the quick updates.


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 27, 2004)

~~~Oh whoops! Forgot clerics were not prof with tower! My bad! No prob... I'll just swap it with a large wooden shield which will help out my encum a great deal. Oh also I forgot to buy one thing... I didnt get my spellcomponent pouch so I wanted to add that. (5gp 2lbs.)
~~~Dont remember how much a large wooden shield cost (15gp? 7lbs) and dont remember the wieght of the towershield (25lbs?). Not to worry though I can check those when I get home 'less you want a complete sheet tonight... If so could someone just give me a quick heads up in these...
~~~After I get it all set where should I send my char sheet too? Back to this post? Or just note the changes with my sheet?
~~~Lastly I'll work in the school thing for the last 6 months (no sweat), just let me know when I am to post stuff on the other board...
~~~Sorry... Still trying to get the hang of the PbP thing... Not sure how the whole thing works out until we get rollin'.   
Thanks Again!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 27, 2004)

Hesseroph said:
			
		

> ~~~Oh whoops! Forgot clerics were not prof with tower! My bad! No prob... I'll just swap it with a large wooden shield which will help out my encum a great deal. Oh also I forgot to buy one thing... I didnt get my spellcomponent pouch so I wanted to add that. (5gp 2lbs.)
> ~~~Dont remember how much a large wooden shield cost (15gp? 7lbs) and dont remember the wieght of the towershield (25lbs?). Not to worry though I can check those when I get home 'less you want a complete sheet tonight... If so could someone just give me a quick heads up in these...
> ~~~After I get it all set where should I send my char sheet too? Back to this post? Or just note the changes with my sheet?
> Thanks Again!



Heavy Wooden Shield - 7gp, +2 AC, -2 Armour Check, 10lbs
Tower Shield - 30gp, +4 A, -10 Armour Check, 45lbs

Go ahead and edit your sheet, and post into the Rogues Gallery I have set up for this game.  You can find it by clicking on the link in my signature.  

Also, for future reference - All the main rules can be found here, D&D v3.5 Core Rules, which includes equipment...


----------



## Temujin (Jul 27, 2004)

ah.. I confused you.  I had the actual stats crossed, the points and mods were right, just the stats read wrong.. Now my dex correctly displays 16 (+3) and wisdom is 14 (+2).  Sorry.

As for razor, I have no idea.  I guess I don't really need it now that I think about it, as I can use my dagger keep my head shaven.

I'll make the mods to my inventory and money right now.


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 28, 2004)

~~~  
~~~Alright... Simple changes...
~~~Skills: Dropped Spellcraft and added Heal
~~~Equipment: Dropped Tower Shield, 1 Waterskin...   Forgot to add Spell Component Pouch.
~~~Thats It... Just want to be good support for the rest of the party!   
Everything else is all set!


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2004)

Am all right with additional players.  Just realised about my gift. heh.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 28, 2004)

To all, please update your characters in the Rogues Gallery with the addition of your gifts I have granted.

WYSIWYG - If you are intent on playing the Kensai, I might let it slide, but as always, when in doubt, I get the last word as DM.  Just a warning.  Just waiting on your character before I can introduce the 3 players into the game.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 28, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Am all right with additional players.  Just realised about my gift. heh.



Hey Krug, for you action you posted IC, you are at a disadvantage.  In your previous post, you stated that you drew your short sword, thus you would not be able to pull out your sling, load it and fire in this round since your Base Attack Bonus is 0.  Please make an ammendment to your post.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry. I didn't know you were waiting for my PC. I was waiting for the group's approval. I'll have my PC posted by tommorow morning.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 28, 2004)

I've posted my PC - Jean Ash, Elven Fighter (Kensai).


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 28, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I've posted my PC - Jean Ash, Elven Fighter (Kensai).



For your character:

I am still wondering about the listed feats.  You posted on yout Kensai Info the they do not gain the extra Bonus Feat at first level, but listed 2 feats anyways.  With what I understand, you will have to give one feat up.  Your choice on which one...

Everything else looks fine to me.  Looks like the 3 man team is ready to be entered into the game....


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 29, 2004)

Rightio. I forgot that only humans get an extra feat. I dropped the 2W Fighting style for now. Pick it up at 2nd level.

Ash Ready for action.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 30, 2004)

Added spells known to Nedander's character sheet. Can't believe I forgot them.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 30, 2004)

Gray Sparrow, you don't have a ranged weapon in hand, as I went back on the posts and did not see one.  You can attack the Kobold on E1 only by moving to F1.  It would be unarmed combat, as you haven't stated any weapons in hand.  Please let be know if I overlooked something.  If you had a weapon in hand, also let me know.  If not, I am going to move you to F1, so that you can attack the kobold on E1....


Hope everyone is enjoying themselves.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 30, 2004)

Just wanted to make sure that WYSIWYG, Temujin and Hesseroph know that they have been introduced into the game.  Check out the Game Thread and post when you can.  All questions Out of Character go here.  I see one person posted, so just waiting on the other two to post before starting out your part.


For the main group, I posted the events up to Darius' initiative, as what has transpired may alter your thinking.  I might go ahead and do this throughout the game, if you like it better.  It will go something like this:

During battle, or other group plots that require initiative orders, if the first few players in initiative order have posted their actions, I will post an update, so that the rest may have a chance to react to what had transpired, as it may help you in the long run.  If this is ok with you, let me know.

Thanks, and happy gaming....


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 31, 2004)

WYSIWYG - There are no horses for the students of the academy.  You will not need them and are travelling on foot.  Just an FYI...


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 1, 2004)

Just wondering, do we also have some special items?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 1, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Just wondering, do we also have some special items?



Yes you do, but those have not been handed out yet....Waiting on one more post to continue with either of the groups.  Temujin for the new group, and D'Amico Vega for the original group...  Once they post, I an continue.  As for the special items, you will come across them shortly....

Just an FYI to all original characters - You have been granted special items.  Please go back in the OOC thread and look them up.  If you have any questions, please ask me and I will answer.  If you can not find the post for your character, please let me know and I will repost the info.  Just wanted you to be sure that you knew you had a little extra edge if you needed it...


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 2, 2004)

*Wo bist du?*

~~~Um... has everyone dropped off the face of the planet or something? I mean I'm away from my computer like up to three days at a time and I post more than most of these monkees   
~~~I was just wondering if this is normal... I mean I have been asked to run my own someday but this pace (No posts for like 4 days) would drive me batty. Just want to make sure everyone is alive...


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 3, 2004)

Unfortunately this speed is common during combat. When we're just talking or somesuch 1 or 2 characters can post several times a day but in combat you have to wait for every separate person to post before you can post again. Several attempts have been made to find a way to speed up combat but I know of none that are overly successful.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Aug 3, 2004)

Apparently, I am retarded in calculating the skill points, but the gp thing was just a matter of cutting and pasting (I used my brother's format to cut and paste onto the reply). Also, you may kill off my family members with no guilt on your conscience-that kind of thing has happened to me a lot, so I'm used to it. I made changes to being so out in the world as well-I too thought that was a bit overdone. I added a longspear to my equipment list.
Also-Gomez, do you play Neverwinter Nights because that's what that portrait is from.

This is very late. Posted in rogues gallery. I'm retarded.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Aug 3, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> OK, as it stands, waiting for Darius to post his actions.  If he doesn't within another say 24 hours, then I will write him out if need be.
> 
> Hesseroph is the first one to join, and WYSIWYG is next.  I still have to go over both character sheets, as I have not had the time with some servers here at work going down and needing some attention.  Once that is done, your characters will be introduced into the game, with the use of spoilers.  I will elaborate on that when the time comes.
> 
> ...




This, as well, is late. I'm fine with it.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 3, 2004)

Darius, don't worry about it.  Since its a battle, its gonna take some time to get use to it.  Also, work has been pretty hectic, and has me working a lot, with little time to spare.  This has my first priority for posting, so hence the need for more people to post in a timely manner.  As for the others, you can post short quips or quick statements to any other actions going on, if you feel like it.  Other than that, we wait for the next round.  


For the rest in battle:
Gray Sparrow said she was heading for the next kobold in her area, and Darius is intent on attacking a kobold as well.  That leaves Nyela and Nedander not in close combat.


----------



## Temujin (Aug 3, 2004)

I just got back from the long weekend, and have to catch up on alot.  Can't post now but I will later today. Very Sorry.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 4, 2004)

So the kobolds are trying to rush past me to the cave entrance? Are both of them within reach of an attack without moving?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 4, 2004)

The kobolds are indeed looking to rush past you, as their weapons are not ready to attack just yet.  You can not know where they intend to run, as they must pass you first before deciding which way to run....

Just an FYI - You will get 1 AOO from only one of the kobolds, as you can only ever take one AOO in a round, unless feats are invloved.  Unless you decide to step aside, as they seem intent on running past you....

Your Choice.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 4, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> The kobolds are indeed looking to rush past you, as their weapons are not ready to attack just yet.  You can not know where they intend to run, as they must pass you first before deciding which way to run....
> 
> Just an FYI - You will get 1 AOO from only one of the kobolds, as you can only ever take one AOO in a round, unless feats are invloved.  Unless you decide to step aside, as they seem intent on running past you....
> 
> Your Choice.




Are they within reach now? (ie. can I attack one of them on my turn
and then get my AoO when they attempt to get by me?)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 4, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Are they within reach now? (ie. can I attack one of them on my turn
> and then get my AoO when they attempt to get by me?)



I am going to go ahead and answer this, as it might come up again.

You stated that you were going to wait, delaying your action to see what the Kobolds do.  In essence, you readied an attack if they attacked you or possibly threatened you.  That was a good choice.  Alternately, since they are trying to pass you up, you immediately gain one AOO on the first kobold, which would be the leader in this case.  After resolving the AOO, the problem comes in the fact that they are trying to overrun you.  I am going to allow the attack, but include afterwards, if they are still alive and trying to run, their attempt to overrun and your blocking of the path.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 4, 2004)

Fangor. We've being waiting for Temujin to post for 5 days now. Can we move ahead without him?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 4, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Fangor. We've being waiting for Temujin to post for 5 days now. Can we move ahead without him?



Looks like he is back, and waiting to catch up on the posts to continue.  I will make the alteration to the storyline and continue with you and Hesseroph for now.  Hope he can post and catch up....


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 4, 2004)

~~~Alrighty! I'm good to go! Lets go make us some monster pudding! Huaw!


----------



## Temujin (Aug 6, 2004)

Wha... Baylen looked * DOWN * on Mugen?  That guy must be huge!  Like 7'5" or something!

Oh yeah...  I'll be gone for the second 1/2 of next week, just a heads up..


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 6, 2004)

Temujin said:
			
		

> Wha... Baylen looked *DOWN *on Mugen? That guy must be huge! Like 7'5" or something!
> 
> Oh yeah... I'll be gone for the second 1/2 of next week, just a heads up..



7'1" actually.....he has his own past....

And as for you being out for half of next week, just post any actions you would take in case things are waiting for you.  It shouldn't be a problem, but if things are waiting on you for a while, then I will PC your character until you return.  IF that's ok with you....also, you might wanna post IC as to where you are now, as I am waiting on your post with the others to continue your little adventure...


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 6, 2004)

I will be gone starting next week as well. I will try to post on Monday, but
after that I will be gone until August 24th. You can run Nedander until I
get back or have him fade out - whichever you prefer.

Lefferts


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 6, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> I will be gone starting next week as well. I will try to post on Monday, but
> after that I will be gone until August 24th. You can run Nedander until I
> get back or have him fade out - whichever you prefer.
> 
> Lefferts



Well, the question is....would you be willing to be indisposed until you return?  I can find an easy way to have you on the sidleines, as to speak, and when you return, you can easily rejoin the rest of the group.  Is that good with you?


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 6, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Well, the question is....would you be willing to be indisposed until you return?  I can find an easy way to have you on the sidleines, as to speak, and when you return, you can easily rejoin the rest of the group.  Is that good with you?




That's fine with me - just don't do a TPK before I get back!


----------



## Hesseroph (Aug 12, 2004)

*Stupid Enworld going down!!!*

~~~Whoops... Seems like half my post was removed or didn't make it when I had a chance to send it. Server went down and I didnt have a chance to check my post until now.
~~~As for Ghin. He was 20 feet in as you said.... JUst misread your last post so I'll clear up my actions. From that 20 feet I'll advance in with my patented 5 foot step full defense. I'll walk right up to the creature... Well out of its reach that is. If it attacks me I'll withdraw out of the tunnel as fast as I can without provoking attacks of opportunity. If it retreats further I'll follow it.
~~~I'm assuming its going to attack so... When I'm forced to back out I'll leave 5 feet between me and the tunnel enterance so others can keep it from retreating back into its cave. Then I'll attampt to wound it enough to start with the subduing attacks to knock it out.
~~~So I'll be checking it to make sure I dont actually kill it... I want to bring it back to Maximo.
~~~I may be gone the next few days (3 at most) so if everyone else posts and you want to move on just run Ghin for those days (fri-sun). He pretty much heals up those who needs it and will subdue the thing unless he has to kill it. Bout it... Sorry for the delay...


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Aug 25, 2004)

Yeah, in the game thread it restricted posts. I sent 2 posts, and they both didn't get added on to the page.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm going to be out of town from tomorrow to September 5th. I'm not sure if I'll have computer access but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 25, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> I'm going to be out of town from tomorrow to September 5th. I'm not sure if I'll have computer access but I wouldn't count on it.



Hmmm, 12 days or so....that kinda sucks!  You got any last requests?  If you are still interested in playing, I could NPC your character, but need some basic ideals from him.  I would say no heroics, and pretty much defending the rest of the group, and acting as such.  The other characters would get a chance to yell out orders to him, if that's ok, letting them decide his fate.  They could tell him to attack certain things, defend certain things, go stand in the corner with a dunce hat, whatever, but if they don't put requests/orders for him, then I will pretty much take him over and act accordingly.

Any objections from the others?


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 26, 2004)

NPC'ing him is fine. He has spent the last several years in an apprenticeship so he is used to taking orders.

But if you want to drop him that would be okay too. I'll be starting college after I get back so I probably won't have as much time for games anyways. And you've already got quiet a large group as it is.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> NPC'ing him is fine. He has spent the last several years in an apprenticeship so he is used to taking orders.
> 
> But if you want to drop him that would be okay too. I'll be starting college after I get back so I probably won't have as much time for games anyways. And you've already got quiet a large group as it is.



It's up to you.  I can always split the group up easily, and actually, could have you as a reserve.  When you can play, good, and when you can't, you will be at the academy, training...  If you want to bow out, that can be done...again, your choice.


----------



## Temujin (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah... I'll moving to the east coast in a few days (sunday) for another bout university, and my new house won't have internet for about a week (sept 10th est.).. Feel free to boot me, or NPC my character.


----------



## Hesseroph (Sep 7, 2004)

*Hesseroph: Out of the loop.*

~~~Just lettign you know I'm still alive... Dont want you guys to think I've bowed out on ya


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone. I am currently moving from the USA to the RSA (Republic of South Africa). With organizing the lift, packing, selling, *including my PC*, and all the other fun things I never want to go through again for the rest of my life, and the next one, I will be out of commission until about the 16th October.

Please feel free to roleplay my PC any way you like (he will not perform hari-kiri for honor's sake).

It's been fun, but duty calls.
Cheerios (goodbye not the cerial) for now.


----------



## D'Amico Vega (Sep 20, 2004)

Sorry Fangor, I'm gonna have to leave the campaign. My computer isn't sending posts to the campaign thread, and I can find no way around that. You can run him as an NPC. I didn't even get close to the good part of the campaign which SUCKS REALLY BAD. Sorry guys.


----------

